
Co-founder role - hi_71219131
We are two co-founders with some overlapping skill sets, broadly equal equity and a startup that is growing quickly from seed to series A. How have others founders managed to split roles such that the vision of the company isn’t just the vision of the one person who becomes ceo? How can you ensure that both founders grow with the company and not just the CEO? Want to see people’s experiences here.
======
cvolzer3
Clear, open communication is vital.

If you two believe in each other, you'll WANT to bounce ideas off of each
other. You'll be creating the vision together by doing so. Titles are
meaningless as far as setting vision goes IMO, especially at an early stage.

------
craig_peacock
I have found that in a start up there is only place for one person at the top.
There are going to be disagreements between the both of you as there are in
any team, and it doesn't matter who is right and who is wrong as there is
actually no objective way to determine this in advance and ultimately one path
has to be chosen or your company will land up in a deadlock, hurting moral and
I am sure you will agree with me that this is a far worse position to be in
for a startup. Ultimately the 'CEO' is responsible for the company's strategy
and must answer for any failures, this does give them the privilege of having
the final word when it comes to which strategy to follow. Over time this could
lead to feelings of resentment between founders when a member of the team
believe they are always being over-looked.

My recommendation is to ask yourself if you truly see yourself working at the
company for an extended period (10+ years). Realising that the CEO is just
another employee of the business and is probably going to face unbelievable
stress in their lives over the next few years, possibly lose their house
and/or girlfriend/wife, have the business take over every aspect of their
lives while earning less than most of your employees, and still having to wear
a smile every day despite living through the apocalypse, be grateful that
isn't you.

Work hard, support your CEO where you can, as they grow you should to, build
something you can really be proud of in terms of the product and the business
structures/processes over the next 3/4 years, pick up your shares, and leave
with the respect and admiration of your team.

You'll be in the possession of a large chunk of equity that should be growing
quickly + your voting rights, not having to sacrifice everything in your life
to continue growing the business, and not having to carry the stress that
building a successful business brings.

In terms of your practical day to day responsibilities... Every IT business
needs an accountant, lawyer and a technician; as you get a little bigger you
are going to need a 'CEO', professional assistant and sales/marketing manager.
Those roles are pretty clearly defined. My suggestion is find one that you
really enjoy doing and write your own job description, exercise some
responsibility, but otherwise take everything you don't enjoy about your job
and make it someone else's problem. If that means hiring someone to do that
work, do that, if you can't hire someone, then ask your ceo how he expects it
to get done... Don't be confrontational about it...but it can be a great place
to start the conversation around roles and responsibilities. Remember, you're
building a start up to have the opportunity to create a place you actually
want to work, that also means having the opportunity and the responsibility to
craft a job you want. You're not going to get it all your way, but at least
you've exercised a lot more freedom than many get to have.

And remember, regardless of your role or position, be respectful, be humble
and be a professional and you will always grow.

